# The target account name is incorrect



## acer_racer_2000 (Nov 3, 2007)

Guys i'm new to this so any detailed help you can give is useful. 

Here is the senario. I have 2 servers, Server2 (DC) and server1 (simple file server) both win server 2003. From yesterday i cant communicate with server1. All my mapped drives don't work. And when i type \\server1 it gives me the message "The target account name is incorrect". But if i use ip address it works. 
But i have also noticed that server1 and server2 can communicate with each other. Please help. i am a newbie so i will need details.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

How are they connected? Are you using a switch or are they connected through a router?
It sounds to me like there's a DNS problem somewhere.


----------



## acer_racer_2000 (Nov 3, 2007)

They are connected through a switch. I also feel that there is a dns problem. But the clients all function fine and the internet is also working.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

try to edit the Hosts file on both machines. It's in "%Windir%\system32\drivers\etc" Use Notepad to edit it, 
Add the opposing server to the file on both computers. So on Server1 you have an entry for Server2 and vice versa.

If they're only connected through a switch where do they get their DNS from? Do you have a static IP set on the machines? If not, then set a static ip on both and make sure they're in the same subnet. You'll need a static IP or at least a DHCP reserved IP to enter into the hosts file. If they're connected through a router with DHCP you may have multiple entries for the same machine. Turn router off and, after a minute, back on. 

Also, if you're using a router, what's name and model?


----------



## Rakki62 (Jun 6, 2016)

acer_racer_2000 said:


> Guys i'm new to this so any detailed help you can give is useful.
> 
> Here is the senario. I have 2 servers, Server2 (DC) and server1 (simple file server) both win server 2003. From yesterday i cant communicate with server1. All my mapped drives don't work. And when i type \\server1 it gives me the message "The target account name is incorrect". But if i use ip address it works.
> But i have also noticed that server1 and server2 can communicate with each other. Please help. i am a newbie so i will need details.


 pls check server1 name


----------



## acer_racer_2000 (Nov 3, 2007)

The DNS is setup on Server2. And they both have static ips. There is no router, only switches.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

I assume you checked the zone to see that there was a host record for both servers and that Server1 points to Server2 for DNS? Can you tell me how you named your domain? Did you use a Dot Com or a Dot Local name?

Server1 is "just" a file server, a Domain member, not any form of DC? This error is generally associated with Domain Replication.

DOes it happen on all User accounts or just one?

Have you looked at the Event Logs for any errors?

There's a lot of stories about login issues if the time is vastly different on the machines. So before doing anything drastic check the time settings on both machines.

Have you tried using the fully qualified domain name (FQDN) of the server rather than just the server name? 

If so and that works then check under "DNS settings under Advanced TCP/IP Settings when you go to the Properties for the Network card."

Make sure that the DNS suffix specified in the Append these DNS suffixes (in order) box are correct. If none's there then add your domain name.

Lastly, You can also disjoin the server from the domain reboot both the DC and that server and add it again under a new name. That is not enough if you have made it a DC. If so you can run DCPromo and remove AD from it before doing the renaming.

Please update when you have time, even if you solved the problem. I'd be interested in hearing if a solution was reached and if so, what it was.


----------



## acer_racer_2000 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes i checked the host file for both and they are both present.
Server1 is a ADC and file server. But i also noticed that replication is not taking place.
This problem is present on all the computers
My event log is full of errors now ever since this problem started.
The time is same on all the machines
The FQDN does not work
Although i think the DNS is the fault there is no problem with the internet.


----------

